# today's digest



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I didnt get it either. When I realized I just went on and pulled it up. Strange things are happening.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, same here. Just checked all my settings. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Yes, no digest yet.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I sent Admin a PM but dont expect to hear anything. Not getting notifications either.Wonder what's going on?


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Got mine, oops I lied, I didn't get it, just didn't look at the date on the email


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't get mine either.


----------



## jackdigger (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine has been going to my junk email for several months, a few days ago it started coming into my regular inbox. ?? No digest today yet 11.30 am in uk.


----------



## spinner53 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn’t get in my email either, today!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

No I haven't received mine either, went to the register site and have reregistered, just in case there was a problem with my email!


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

No I haven't received mine either, went to the register site and have reregistered, just in case there was a problem with my email!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Didn't get mine today.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I didn't receive it either but went on yesterday's and clicked on Latest Digest. Haven't been getting Notifications either. Have updated my Profile 5 times and Notifications keep becoming blank. Send message to Admin yesterday. No response.


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

No, nothing today. Usually drops in my inbox around 10.30, it's now nearly midday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Not got mine either.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Just bookmark KP or set it as your homepage when you open your browser. Click Newest Topics at the top of the page and you’re off and running. The digest is just a small sample of the hundreds of daily posts so you miss a lot if you rely solely on the digest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Not got mine either.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Not received


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

No, nothing today. Usually drops in my inbox around 10.30, it's now nearly midday.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes I didn’t get mine


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

No, nothing today. Usually drops in my inbox around 10.30, it's now nearly midday.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Me neither.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Didn't get it.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I got mine today but I am still having trouble with the notification checkboxes unchecking themselves all the time. 

Admin still hasn't read my PM.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Nope. Haven't received it. 
Missing it.????


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

I didn't get mine either.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

No KP today :-(. I went back to yesterday's mail and clicked on


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Did not receive my email today. First time it has happened.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, there is obviously a problem. I’ve just replied on another post and got here via yesterday’s KP and clicking on latest digest


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I didn't receive one today either.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Nothing for me today either. Just went on to the 24th and clicked on latest digest to get the one for today.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

YEP :sm03:


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

Nor I


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Vickie P said:


> I didn't receive it either but went on yesterday's and clicked on Latest Digest. Haven't been getting Notifications either. Have updated my Profile 5 times and Notifications keep becoming blank. Send message to Admin yesterday. No response.


I did the same thing --- very, very frustrating!! I sent Admin 3 pms and an email a month ago but still no response!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

did not receive mine; first time ever.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing in mine since Monday :sm03:


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Glad to know it's not just me!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Lots of problems on KP in the last few days. No digest, no notifications, and lots of double posts showing up. Admin needs to start fixing problems before KP totally disappears!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't receive it either. Wonder what's going on.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

Didn’t get mine!????


----------



## Rhonda Abernethy (May 1, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

margoc said:


> Just bookmark KP or set it as your homepage when you open your browser. Click Newest Topics at the top of the page and you're off and running. The digest is just a small sample of the hundreds of daily posts so you miss a lot if you rely solely on the digest.


Good idea. Just bookmarked it just in case I don't get the digest in the future.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

oh this sounds like it did not get sent out, not good. All the complaining that has been going on...i sure hope they are not thinking of ending this forum. i love this and i just ignore all the things i don't like. This is the greatest knitting, crochet forum that i have been lucky enough to be part of and i would sure hate to see it ended because of any reason.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I just sent a PM to Admin about it.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

No, I haven’t either.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

It is obviously a global problem. Wake up Admin


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine didn't come, either. I went to a previous day's report, typed in <[email protected]> and it came up.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

Didn't get mine either.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Me neither, but if you go down to the end of the page click on latest digest


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Me neither, but if you go down to the end of the page click on latest digest


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

yes, no Digest today 7/25...had to click yesterday's and then 'latest digest' ...can't start my day without it.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Same here, for first time ever.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Same here, for first time since I joined.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Neither have I. Anybody know what’s up?


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


I did not receive it either. I accessed it through yesterday's.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

jackdigger said:


> Mine has been going to my junk email for several months, a few days ago it started coming into my regular inbox. ?? No digest today yet 11.30 am in uk.


Mine has been going into my junk mail, as well. I thought it was just my computer acting the fool.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Me too. I think it's the first time it's happened.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

didn't get mine, either I see my settings got changed, too.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

didn't get mine, either


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn’t get it either. When I clicked on latest digest at the bottom of the page on their site I got yesterday’s digest.


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

Idid not get mine!
crafty308


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like we are all in the same boat!


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

I did not get mine. also checked in contacts in my email. Email fine


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Didn't get it either. Had to google it.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Haven't received one for 7/25.


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

Add me to the list


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Able to view it only after clicking on latest digest at bottom of yesterday’s digest? It did not come in as an email after 5:30 this AM. No idea why.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Yes, me too.


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Didn’t receive mine either. :sm03:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Me either !
Wonder what is going on ?


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like everyone has the same reply. No digest today.


----------



## raypatw (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi, I have NOT received mine today, July 25. I usually receive mine by this time , 8:30 am. KP is my morning paper.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

None here either!!


----------



## Artteacher (Nov 8, 2016)

Me either


----------



## Colg (Jul 6, 2017)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't get it either. Thanks for the info to go to latest digest


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't get it either. Thanks for the info to go to latest digest


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nothing came through for me this morning. Darn!


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't get mine today.first time ever


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't get mine today.first time ever


----------



## jrr29485 (Sep 6, 2015)

No, I also didn't get mine this morning either. This happened sometime ago and I had to re-register. I would imagine since so many people didn't get theirs this morning, there's a problem with the website/Admin. Hope it gets cleared up REAL soon because I really look forward to this every morning!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I haven't received mine either.


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Me either. What am I to do? It’s the first thing I do every morning with my coffee!


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Me either. What am I to do? It’s the first thing I do every morning with my coffee!


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't had mine either


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't had mine either


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes nothing received


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

No digest and no posts of watched topics. Well there is always the newest topics list.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Did not get it, either. Panic set in immediately until I was able to go into Latest Digest and pull it up. My mornings aren’t complete until I read through my KP, see all the beautiful items made and everyrthing else!


----------



## shirl5557 (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven’t received mine either. I miss it ????


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Same here. I just thought my computer kicked it out. I'm in Canada.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

I haven’t received mine either.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Yuppers


----------



## 608diane (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn’t get mine either.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here. Nothing Usual time is 10.30 isham UK time. Nothing today. Have checked Junk etc. First time EVER Inave had a problem.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Did not receive my digest today either and other stuff has been wonky for 2 days now.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Add another person to the non-receiving list. Like others this is the 1st time I haven't received the digest/newsletter whatever it is called.


----------



## ladywrongway (Sep 10, 2013)

I didn't get mine. Something very strange is going on.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

I also have not received today's post


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

Didn’t get it either


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Didn't get mine yesterday or today. ?????


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't received mine either.


----------



## Littlewoman721 (Jan 12, 2015)

I also haven’t received today’s KP digest.


----------



## Littlewoman721 (Jan 12, 2015)

I also haven’t received today’s KP digest.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi
Today is the first time I did not receive my KP in my E-Mail. Am I doing something wrong?????


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not in my email either


----------



## Akajay (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't get it either. And..I feel better that so many have also not received the digest in their email, today.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought I had trashed it by mistake. I am lost without KP to start my day.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

nothing hear either ?????


----------



## KTELIZ (Jan 12, 2016)

yep


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


I just started a post about it today as it was the first day I have not received the e mail I have messaged admin about it but not sure if they will answer it though


----------



## folkstitcher592 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes; first time ever!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I did not get mine either!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

No I have not received mine


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

I MISS YOU ALL! I need my daily fix of KP,,,,, please.....


----------



## rmgirl (Feb 24, 2018)

Nothing today, and it's usually here by noon. Grrr. At least I know I'm not alone. Big hole in my day, though. You guys are so special and I miss you when you're not around. Have to read old ones, I guess. Or poke around for patterns.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

no digest here


----------



## yorkshirelassusa (Mar 3, 2017)

I too have not received one for two days.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Maybe should ask "who did get it" 

I always access KP through my browser and go to latest digest or active topics, you see a lot more if the forum that way


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Haven't had mine since 23July! Haven't read all posts as there are so many but it seems that there is a huge problem now!


----------



## vernjo (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't get it yesterday or today...


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

I didn't get mine today or yesterday.


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Which ever way you search for things on your computer, enter this in the area and you should get the latest digest:

www.knittingparadise.com/latest-digest

I just tried it and got July 25th digest.

Terry


----------



## Nanna J (May 16, 2011)

Haven't received anything for 48 hours. July 25th seems to be latest available.


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven’t been getting mine for about a week now. I even checked my junk mail folder, and it’s not in there either.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, the last two days. Now I have to type it in including the date. Why?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Didn't receive it today or yesterday. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess you have joined the club. No one seems to be getting it.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't know what is going on. Go on yesterday's kp and scroll to the bottom of the page and hit next digest and you will get today's.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Have not received anything today,7/26 or yesterday 7/25.


----------



## suzieQtpie (Mar 9, 2017)

No digest on 25th, nor yet today. Usually hits my inbox by this time. Not in spam, either.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

YES!!!
Uh, oh......


----------



## knitknot112 (Oct 28, 2013)

Same here


----------



## tolefarie (Feb 20, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Drusila (Aug 21, 2017)

Yup! Its been 2 days I haven't received it, I had to go back in my emails to get the link, I was wondering what's up?


----------



## Mojo25 (Nov 24, 2017)

Same issue here.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Have not gotten mine in several days now.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

Me to.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have not received the digest for two days now. I just sign on and go to "next issue".


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Haven’t got mine either. ????


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn’t get mine either


----------



## charlipayne48 (Oct 2, 2017)

Didn't get it yesterday or today.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't receive it either


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Me neither, I updated, I hope that cleared that up


----------



## miniknits (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't received it either.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

haven't received it yet this week...I re registered with a different email...I'll see if that works


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

jackdigger said:


> Mine has been going to my junk email for several months, a few days ago it started coming into my regular inbox. ?? No digest today yet 11.30 am in uk.


Mine also started going into my junk mail about a month ago. It sure messes up your day when your routine gets thrown off.


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I did not receive the 25th and now the 26 ?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I re registered using a different email, and got a confirmation from admin...I will see if I receive it...the email was from [email protected] am not going to create a new account just yet


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for it now?


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Guess we are all in the same boat. I got Jul 24th & 26th but how do I get Jul 25th? Help


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I haven't gotten mine for 3 days! Wonder what's going on with this site!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

How did you find the 2 days, you lost?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Pintel (Sep 27, 2015)

I also have not received a copy yesterday or today (July 25th and 26th.)


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

yes


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

7/26, happened again today. Checked settings, just accessed through google. I wonder if "trolls" have hacked the site?


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is day #2 that I haven't received their post.."What's Up Doc"?...Missing it!


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't get yesterday's or today's.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

None here. So sad


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't gotten one for 2 days now.


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

Me either


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Since this is up to 12 pages, and assuming most are responding "yes" it would appear no one is getting notices. Here is a way to get there a bit faster, posted on another link: www.knittingparadise.com/latest-digest


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't get my email from KP for July 25th and July 26th either. Strange I did not do anything to block from getting email from KP.


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not get mine either for yesterday and today, I did not block from getting it.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes. Yesterday and today.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


 The last KP digest which I received by e-mail was July 24... so missing it for two days in a row.

Related thread: Missing today's KP


----------



## iso4fun15690 (Jun 19, 2017)

I didn't get mine yesterday and now again today


----------



## bakerdianne17 (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn't get one yesterday or today.


----------



## Sushy (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn’t get yesterday or today????


----------



## cestwo (Nov 14, 2013)

Haven’t received mine


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

add me to the list. What is going on?


----------



## quiltjen (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes. Second day I haven't gotten it. Did everything they told me to do.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Joining the club...Didn't get yesterday or today. ????


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep. I sent them an email.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

Same here


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Haven't received mine in a couple of days.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Same here !!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, I didn't get yesterday's either.


----------



## Orzywife (May 11, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Haven't got mine in 2 days


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I didn’t get yesterday or today, I wonder what’s going on.


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

yes for the past two days


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

YES!


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

None for me either.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

you can search for archived newsletters


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Me either


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

No...haven't received it for a couple of days


----------



## SFKnittwe (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes me too


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't get it either?????


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't get mine either.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't get it either?????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I missed Mondays and todays. What is going on.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't get one yesterday or today.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

I’ve had to re-register with different email?.. no idea what’s happening??


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

Me too. What is happening?


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I don’t have another email


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Yes, two days in a row. :sm03:


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't get it today or yesterday...Hope everything's ok


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I did.
Had to go to the site and go that route through google


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine has come and not come periodically over the years. Now I'm in the 'not come' mode, but I miss you all so much that I just go ahead and log on manually.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Add me to the list, didn't get it either.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, have not received it for the last 2 days. What's up?


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one--almost blamed my server.


----------



## Bolyop (Jun 19, 2017)

No, not here either! What's happening?


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Watching my mails.....3 days in a row now. Is the site about to fold?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes. I didn't receive it on July 25 or 26. That's why I came to this web page now, to see if there are topics I missed.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

No, I am not getting it either.


----------



## frazzle (Dec 9, 2017)

Just posted in upcoming topics, but it seems no one got it today.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't received it for two days. Is something wrong


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


????????Yes lots of us.


----------



## snowwoman (May 22, 2018)

I have not received for the past two days.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, it's frustrating!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if it has anything to do with an ad blocker. I've also stopped receiving my emails, but I noticed a line at the bottom of the screen when I was editing my profile that showed some text with "ad" in it. It went by to quickly for me to copy it down.

I do have an ad blocker running so I'm wondering if others who are having trouble with KP also have one running.

Unfortunately, KP is getting less and less useful as its functionality fades away.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

yes


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Yup


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have not been receiving it for months on end now. I did back then leave messagea to Admin and even today they are still unread. So we are on our own.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Haven't received mine, either.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nitting_More said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if it has anything to do with an ad blocker. I've also stopped receiving my emails, but I noticed a line at the bottom of the screen when I was editing my profile that showed some text with "ad" in it. It went by to quickly for me to copy it down.
> 
> I do have an ad blocker running so I'm wondering if others who are having trouble with KP also have one running.
> 
> Unfortunately, KP is getting less and less useful as its functionality fades away.


Not due to ad blocker because I don't have that and haven't gotten one for a couple days now.


----------



## vickles (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn’t get in my email either, today!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't get mine either. Good thing someone mentioned you can get it at the bottom of this page - Latest Digest!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I have had none for the past two days.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if it has anything to do with an ad blocker. I've also stopped receiving my emails, but I noticed a line at the bottom of the screen when I was editing my profile that showed some text with "ad" in it. It went by to quickly for me to copy it down.
> 
> I do have an ad blocker running so I'm wondering if others who are having trouble with KP also have one running.
> 
> Unfortunately, KP is getting less and less useful as its functionality fades away.


No I made no changes in my settings. KP was missing 7/25 7/26


----------



## ulceby1 (Sep 11, 2011)

No, I haven't had one for a couple of days!


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in a funk. How can I begin my day without KP?


----------



## mrscharger (Feb 25, 2017)

I just realized I haven’t gotten mine for at least two days. I miss y’all. I’m not even sure how to remedy it. Can someone help me?


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Second day of no KP.
I am annoyed at administration (yes the missing one) for doing nothing. Now they don't even want to do what is automated. Bad business decision.


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

Haveny received digest since 7-24-18 what is going on????


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes. First ever I had to download manually.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I didn't get mine, either! Is this the end???


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I haven't got one for awhile now, but I just use my browser to access KP...then go to latest digest or active topics


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Second day (26th) for me.


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Today is the second day I haven't received KP.


----------



## FloridaLoafer (Mar 6, 2017)

Haven't gotten mine for a few days


----------



## Murray2 (May 5, 2011)

The last one I received was on July 22nd. Just noticed it today as I haven't been on line for awhile. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## claudib (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, didn't get it yesterday either


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Yes, didn't receive yesterdays or today's.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Add me to the ever growing list too. Last one I received was Tuesday 24th. Jen.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

GermaineL said:


> Yes


Yes what? Did you get email notification that the new daily digest was up?oi


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Not me, either.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Same here--nothing for 2 days.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought it was just me. Tried to re-register and got a message saying I am already signed up.


----------



## waem (Jul 26, 2018)

I had to re-register and pick a new username. That did the trick!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

waem said:


> I had to re-register and pick a new username. That did the trick!


So you are now getting the email notifications that the daily digest is up?


----------



## ozkiwi1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Been three days now without mine


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep, I have been having to google it to get it. Checked all my settings, they seem to be okay.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Did not get mine either!


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

yup me too no digest for July 26


----------



## Rose1948 (Feb 12, 2017)

I didn't receive yesterday's nor have I received today's KP. Not sure what's going on, but I'm one sad Old Bat.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Me, too. Where is it? Please hurry!


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Haven't had the digest for 2 days!!! What is happening? Looks as if I'm not alone in this....


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't had the digest for 2 days either!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgare (Jun 28, 2015)

Went back a day and not arrow for next issue!


----------



## jgare (Jun 28, 2015)

That should be "hit" arrow...I hate auto correct ????


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

If anyone figures out what is going on please post because i'm not getting my newsletter either.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Haven't gotten it for 2 days.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Me either...what is going on here? I really miss my daily KP.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Me either...what is going on here? I really miss my daily KP.


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

same here … nothing received


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

None since July 23. Checked my profile - thought I'd accidently unsubscribed, but that wasn't the problem. Glad I finaaly found this thread - had to Google KP and then go though a bunch of windows until I found this page


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven’t gotten it for a couple of days...really miss it. What can we do?


----------



## Beckie62 (Aug 8, 2016)

have not got my kp either. I look forward to reading every morning and at night.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I haven't received today's kp. Is anyone else having the same issue?


I looked up KP on Google and went to sign in, it said I was already signed in yet I've not received any digests since 24th July. I wrote to admin but needless to say they didn't answer.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I sent Admin a PM but dont expect to hear anything. Not getting notifications either.Wonder what's going on?


Same here.


----------



## miniknits (Jan 14, 2013)

now not received two days, today will be the third day


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Haven't recieved mine either


----------



## Livabet (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, for a couple of days


----------



## kembatch (Jul 2, 2018)

None received for two days andnot in junk maileither . What's up?!


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

No, I haven’t rec’d mine since 7/24 and I was just cut off. I re-registered and still nothing. Oh well, there are many other good knitting sources, if you surf the Webb. Maybe Diane Soucy has her hands full with other knitting sources.


----------



## arlenegreenberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes. Have not received it for two days.


----------



## candy booth (May 24, 2018)

I have not received the forum since june 24. I have emailed them twice. I have to scroll down to the end of the topics to latest digest if I click on that I get the current digest. I miss getting the kp daily. I hope they can get back to normal soon. Thank goodness I didn’t delete the 24. Candace


----------



## candy booth (May 24, 2018)

I also noticed that it said I joined may 24 2018. I have been a member a lot longer than that. I also found that in pictures if simeone highlights a pattern or site and I click on that it goes to a Walmart ad. I am glad they put a pattern name then I can google it to get the pattern and email it to myself. Candace


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't been receiving mine either!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Day 3 without the digest. The latest digest at the bottom of each page is up to date, so I believe their mail out software has developed a glitz. Don't need it but think other things are also not working.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Did not get mine either. I also have not been getting replies from individuals when I leave a comment. That has been going on for several months. Sad day as I really look forward to reading everyone’s comments and seeing the beautiful projects that people do. Keep praying that they will get things straightened out soon.

Linda


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

me too what's up?


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Just received an email notification for the 2 posts after mine @7:30 am. First one so maybe someone is working on the problem.


----------



## Cattut (Aug 26, 2014)

Same problem here...haven't received email notification since Monday July 23


----------



## Vwjoan (Mar 6, 2016)

Why haven’t I received my daily email of KP now for 3 days???


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven’t received my emails since Tuesday. Yes I know I can go on the website and login and get on that way but it is so much easier with an email. This is for my iPad.


----------



## marcia selden (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes.marcia selden


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Nothing for me since 7/24.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I have not received mine for the last two days. I sent an email to administration yesterday that I never intended to discontinue but I haven't received an answer. I've had the same email address for at least 12 years, maybe longer, and I've been a daily member for about 5 or 6 years. Is the new administration trying to close-down the site?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Did not get mine either. I also have not been getting replies from individuals when I leave a comment. That has been going on for several months. Sad day as I really look forward to reading everyone's comments and seeing the beautiful projects that people do. Keep praying that they will get things straightened out soon.
> 
> Linda


On "my profile" page your 2 boxes for receiving notifications may have come un-checked. No one seems to know why this happens but i've had to go in and check mine again, sometimes several times in one day.


----------



## PookeyJoe (Mar 11, 2015)

July 24 was the last day I received any notification. What's happening?


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't received anything from KP for several days now. Has it finally closed up altogether? 

I'm just sending this message to go on record to receive any information about the demise of what was once a really and enjoyable and fun part of my day Lately it has become almost a chore to weed through all the juvenile nonsense that was posted in the wrong place. But even that was better than nothing. 

Eleanor
Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

If, and,when, the KP administration is able to fix this mess, I'd like to receive the daily messages again. Should I decide to cancel, I'll do it myself. So far, I just pick and choose which messages look interesting. 

Elder Ellen


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

If, and,when, the KP administration is able to fix this mess, I'd like to receive the daily messages again. Should I decide to cancel, I'll do it myself. So far, I just pick and choose which messages look interesting. 

Elder Ellen


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Miss Ellie said:


> I haven't received anything from KP for several days now. Has it finally closed up altogether?
> 
> I'm just sending this message to go on record to receive any information about the demise of what was once a really and enjoyable and fun part of my day Lately it has become almost a chore to weed through all the juvenile nonsense that was posted in the wrong place. But even that was better than nothing.
> 
> ...


The daily digest is still there. You just have to go a couple steps to get to the digest. There has been a digest every day. Just no notifications that it is up.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there any good reason why so many of us were dropped from KP at this time? Any reason at all will help.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Me either
Dorise
Be Well and Happy


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

candy booth said:


> I also noticed that it said I joined may 24 2018. I have been a member a lot longer than that. I also found that in pictures if simeone highlights a pattern or site and I click on that it goes to a Walmart ad. I am glad they put a pattern name then I can google it to get the pattern and email it to myself. Candace


Maybe May 24 2018 was when the new management took over. The complaints have been going on for a while but this is by far the worst.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

I someone new is taking over maybe they have a glitch and are working it out. I am going to be patient and hope that it returns. This site is my "go to" with my morning coffee and gets me going in the morning. If it ends I will be disappointed but thankful for all that it has provided.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

I someone new is taking over maybe they have a glitch and are working it out. I am going to be patient and hope that it returns. This site is my "go to" with my morning coffee and gets me going in the morning. If it ends I will be disappointed but thankful for all that it has provided.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

It still hasn't shown up in my email.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm trying to be patient too. I drink hot chocolate every morning while I go through my email. KP has been a part of my morning ritual for a number of years and I'd hate to see it drop out of site now, especially without any notice from administration.


----------



## Graciela 59 (Jun 18, 2018)

I haven´treceived it either


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

ANy news pertaining why we are not receiving the daily digest??


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

ANy news pertaining why we are not receiving the daily digest??


----------



## Sushy (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven’t gotten one in days. Wonder what’s going on. Having withdrawal


----------



## Sushy (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven’t had one in days. Having withdrawal


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

Will knitting paradise even answer us???


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, they haven’t so far, and a lot of people have tried to contact them. Totally bad manners IMO


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe they don't understand English.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

KP administration has probably "moved on" and doesn't even care/get/read our messages any more. This site was not profitable, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## miniknits (Jan 14, 2013)

No news here either.. Used to look forward to it each day.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

We are probably singing to the choir. Evidently we all saved an old email from KP and we are using it to send new messages to each other. My guess is that KP administration is long gone and not seeing any of this. Perhaps they bought the site along with a package of profitable sites and quickly dismissed the ones that weren't making them any/much money. That's business these days!

This particular thread, or part of the site, is probably set to work automatically and will continue until it's shut off by someone in authority. (This is just my guess. I'm not very knowledgeable about technical things.)


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes,not had KP for a few days.Dianne ????????????♥


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yup, did not get it again!

Fiona3. ????????????


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't get mine either Tried to Google it and still didn't get it


----------

